# Kubota M9540 Liftarms "jumping"



## NCSODFARMER (Jul 10, 2012)

So as the title says. The liftarms are jumping or bouncing around. If you have an implement on them and set it n the ground they do just fine. If there is no implement an the lift arms are lowered all the way they still jump. The lift arms never seep down or anything like that they just bounce. They're moving about an inch up and then falling back into place. It does it about once every two seconds. I've changed the hydraulic filter and fluid and didn't help. If you raise or lower the lift even if its just a few inches the jumping will stop for about 30 seconds and then start again. It seems to be worse after the tractor gets warm and not quite as bad at startup. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jbreezy10 (Jun 28, 2012)

My Ford 4000 does this all the time, it doesn't affect the power of the lift arms, its just annoying. It could just be a bad hydraulic valve


----------



## NCSODFARMER (Jul 10, 2012)

Yes it does get very annoying. Especially if I have the travel fuel tank on the back.


----------



## NCSODFARMER (Jul 10, 2012)

Anyone have a suggestion how to check the valve body instead of replacing it? I'd hate to spend the money for one and it not fix the problem.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I don't believe theres any down pressure would keep the arm at one stage..floating upwards/side ways.

Would there cable or spring from the control which maybe weak or needs lube?
L2800 and some L3400 had this problem.


----------



## profnohair (Jun 3, 2012)

Check your Draft Control (if you have it). 

My Mahindra 450 does this if I move it by mistake.


----------



## NCSODFARMER (Jul 10, 2012)

Turned out the one of the two cylinders on the lift arms were shot. The internal seal had a cut in it and was allowing fluid to leak by. The "jumping" was caused by the hydraulic trying to compensate for it by not allowing it to leak down. The shaft inside also had a large gouge down the length of it. Turns out there was a piece of metal in the actual cyclinder that was the root of my problem. Now since this is a sealed unit, I'm assuming that the piece of metal was in there from the factory.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

By chance did the hyd. filter show any shaving last change?


----------



## NCSODFARMER (Jul 10, 2012)

No the filter never showed any signs of shavings on it. I have no idea if they flushed the system on not. After arriving back from the dealer the lift arms worked great for about 2 weeks. Now it has started again. I'm wondering if they left trash in the system somewhere. The tractor sits 90% of the time and when it does get used it is normally with a seeded which is attached to the tow hitch so it's normally no problem. However with the fertilizer attached it does get annoying. Draft control doesn't effect it one way or the other.


----------

